# Winterizing



## eateninside (Oct 13, 2015)

Is it possible to put the city water back flow valve back together and how do you do that or does it need to be replaced ? This is for a 2006 kargoroo 23krs


----------



## Newell Collins (Jan 12, 2016)

What is the best method for winterizing when you use your RV through the winter. I have been using the dry method but have had a few issues with not getting all the water out of the lines. How difficult is using anti-freeze and what is the best way to use it, through the holding tank with the on board pump system or pump it through the city water connection?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Winterizing is discussed a lot in this forum. If you use the search feature and search "winterize" you get over 100 threads to review. You will see the same Outbackers search feature when you use the search feature in the upper right corner of the Outbackers page :

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=search&section=search&do=search&fromsearch=1

Lots of good information in the threads. :wiggle:


----------

